

Founders Of Secret Pocketed $6M in Latest Round - dkasper
http://www.businessinsider.com/secret-founders-pocket-6-million-in-25-million-fundraise-2014-7

======
arrryarr
Doesn't that make the valuation seem like a scam? If they thought it was worth
as much or more they wouldn't be in such a rush to cash in.

